# goin to the dark side of archery



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone else or their freinds deserted compounds and or taditional archery to go to crossbows because it makes me SICK!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a friend that shoots a xbow but he didn't have a compound before that.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

eliteartist said:


> Has anyone else or their freinds deserted compounds and or taditional archery to go to crossbows because it makes me SICK!


So your asking if anyone has or has friends that have switched from compound or trad archery to go hunt with xbow? Because that makes you sick? Kind of confused. Are you saying you dont like people that use xbow?


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Doesn't bother me one bit. I say to each his own but I will stick with my compound.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've always wanted to try a crossbow...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its their life bro, let em live it the way they want


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Shooting a crossbow is preaty fun.I shoot them at work all the time.I just would never use one hunting, takes the fun out of everything.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

shtf said:


> So your asking if anyone has or has friends that have switched from compound or trad archery to go hunt with xbow? Because that makes you sick? Kind of confused. Are you saying you dont like people that use xbow?


Ya thats what he's saying


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

Didnt mean to put such a exaggeration on the "sick" part but it just seems like cheating to me, unless you're shooting like 65+ yards with one.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

eliteartist said:


> Didnt mean to put such a exaggeration on the "sick" part but it just seems like cheating to me, unless you're shooting like 65+ yards with one.


so what youre saying is gun hunting is sick, and cheating? because that is easier to do than crossbow. 

I am on youre side, dont get me wrong... I dont gun hunt, nor do I crossbow hunt. I feel like both of them are kind of to easy, but I dont whine about it and tell people they are wrong for what they enjoy. like I said, let people do what they like to do.


----------

